
How Do You Celebrate the Data? - ph0rque
http://www.kk.org/quantifiedself/2010/11/how-do-you-celebrate-the-data.php?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+QuantifiedSelf+%28The+Quantified+Self%29
======
devmonk
At first this looked like a waste, but then I realized that each of those
descriptions in parenthesis are things that a motivating leader might embed in
a quip to the worker that accomplished each milestone, rather than just
something one might think on his/her own.

